# M7060 leak



## Logan Russell (Dec 18, 2020)

Hello new here and have a question that about what looks to be a vent tube coming out the top of trans just under steering caullum but only when tractor is in gear sorry i dont have pictures at this time any input is greatly appreciated


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Logan, welcome to the tractor forum.

I presume that you have transmission fluid coming out of the vent tube when the tractor is working. Most likely, your transmission is overfull. Have you checked the fluid level in the tranny? Also, take a close look at the fluid, it may have water in it..... looks "milky".


----------

